

Why We Scrapped 3.5 Months of Development - thomasknoll
http://flowtown.com/blog/why-we-scrapped-3-5-months-of-development

======
thomasknoll
I am very happy to see more companies sharing stories about pivoting in
response to customer behavior and feedback. Especially when they are moving
closer to _real pain_.

